# Brand New



## Sean0621 (Mar 3, 2004)

I really am looking for advice in mor than a couple areas of lifting. I am one of those work out at home alone guys and I actually haven't done too poorly, I maxed out at my unit in bench at 315, 365 on the squat and 365 for dead lift as well. I guess that's ok, though I must say I have no idead really if I'm doing anything correct and I know I'm screwing up by splitting my workouts into an alternated upper and lower day, mon-sat. anyways, I am looking to get bigger and I need some advice on maybe what kinds of training schedules you use, and suppliments remain a mystery to me as well, and to be honest I'm afraid to try any, I mean I'm no science major, I haven't a clue about any of that stuff and what it does. Well there's where I am at now, have at me if you like, I'm quite open to suggestion.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

Sean
welcome. 
I recommend that yougo to each forum ( training, diet, etc ) and read the stickies at the top of each page and then ask your questions based on those .
Gary


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to IM 

Might read through some journals too see what some of us are taking supp wise.  There is a TON of info here.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2004)

Sean0621 welcome to IM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome to IM Sean!  Based on your lifts, you must be doing something right.  

Gary's advise to read all of the forum stickies is right on.  To answer your question specifically, there are about a gazillion training programs out there, but one many of us here at IM use is called Gopro's Power, Rep Range, and Shock Program.  You can find it at the top of the Training forum.


----------



## Sean0621 (Mar 4, 2004)

all right thanks guys


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## iron jock (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome  ,  sounds like your doing better than I was when I first joined.


----------

